# Linux v2.6.17 released



## Alec§taar (Jun 19, 2006)

See subject line, & the URL for more info. + the quotation except I used!

Perhaps there is some good informative reads on others' opinions & experiences there for you guys to use...

*QUOTE/EXCERPT of changes (good ones I might add from the sound of 1 of them):*

"The changes include... a new I/O mechanism called 'splice' which can improve the performance greatly for some applications, a scheduler domain optimized for multicore machines... and many other changes listed at the changelog"

http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/06/19/0138242.shtml



* Caught this up @ slashdot this a.m., & thought some of you Linux Penguins might be interested - even I was, & I am more of a "MicroSoftie" by far, but what I quoted DOES sound good for performance' sake!

(Enjoy!)

APK


----------

